
Input: Fonts for Code - ActsJuvenile
http://input.fontbureau.com/info/
======
noir_lord
Nice but nothing will replace Iosevka for me now, the fact they have
alternative glyphs for common programming usage and that you can rebuild the
font to whichever set you want combined with extremely legibility at small
sizes and a default condensed design (more characters per line for same width
screen/window) makes it close to the perfect programming/terminal font imo.

~~~
joombaga
Agreed. Coming from SourceCode Pro, everything seemed a bit taller, but
adjusting the space between the lines fixed that perception. Looks smooth on
my 2015 MBP, and external 24" 1920x1200 monitor.

~~~
noir_lord
My #2 is PragmataPro it still has nicer/more ligatures than iosevka but I
expect that to get fixed over time.

It's a beautiful (but not free/open) font though.

------
jwr
FWIW, the Input Mono family are the best coding and writing fonts I've found
over the years, "Inconsolata" being a runner-up.

These days I use Input fonts in Emacs, all terminals, and writing apps like
Ulysses, also on iOS. Nothing else comes close in terms of readability.

~~~
kazinator
I found out about Consolas by way of Inconsolata.

One day I spent an afternoon looking for a better coding font.

I liked Inconsolata. When I Googled to find out more about it, I learned it is
a knock-off of something that was hiding right under my very nose: Consolas
found on Windows boxes.

I tried that and found it better. I now have Consolas all over the place. I'm
typing in it on Firefox. I have it in Ubuntu right inside Gnome terminal and
other places.

Thank you, Microsoft!

~~~
Double_a_92
Agree! Conolas it's the best for me. And it's already there.

------
Freak_NL
Looks nice. Good thing they included stylistic alternatives for their default
curly brackets, because that default would really bother me.

I don't like the weird proprietary licence though. There are plenty of
excellent free software fonts out there (e.g., _Hack_ or its ancestor _Deja Vu
Sans Mono_ and sibling _Ubuntu Mono_ — all three exist today because of the
permissive licensing of their common ancestor _Bitstream Vera_ ).

------
delish
I've wanted a proportional font for coding for a long time! I sympathize with
Rob Pike:

[https://twitter.com/rob_pike/status/567476552187641856](https://twitter.com/rob_pike/status/567476552187641856)

I much prefer reading proportional fonts. This new font solves a problem I've
had: punctuation is hard to discern in proportional fonts. But I'll still have
trouble with deeply-nested functions not lining up.

~~~
hyperpape
In the example in that stream of tweets, you have:

    
    
        put   = blah
        get   = blah
        post  = blah
        patch = blah
    

gofmt accepts it as aligned, but the equals signs are visually unaligned when
using a proportional font.

I wonder what it would take to create an editing environment where you have a
proportional font that shrinks or grows the (visual) whitespace to align
those, and whether it could scale to things like nested functions.

~~~
e12e
Surely, one logical space of variable width is a tab? I prefer spaces to tabs
- but if one makes concessions to readability like variable-width fonts - it's
time to bring back tabs, too? (I do think this is a good idea, but "before"
spaces won, in no small part because pre high-resolution screens, I think
monospace was the better choice. With high dpi comes pretty layout - also of
code).

~~~
teddyh
The solution: Elastic Tabstops ([http://nickgravgaard.com/elastic-
tabstops/](http://nickgravgaard.com/elastic-tabstops/))

~~~
ActsJuvenile
This is awesome - thank you!

------
corford
Maybe it's familiarity but having just tried this (and Iosevka recommended
elsewhere in the thread), I much prefer Consolas. Find it a lot easier on my
eyes (this is with the Monokai-Cobalt theme on VSCode).

------
thristian
I tried switching all my UI fonts to Input recently, under Linux. Input Mono
is pretty cool, but for whatever reason Input Sans and Input Serif have their
kerning all messed up, making them very tiring to read.

At least Linux seems to handle the multitude of visual weights decently these
days; when Input first came out it seemed like Linux would pick one weight as
Regular and one as Bold and every other weight was mapped to one of those two.

------
mrzool
Happy user of Input Mono ever since it came out back in 2014. Never looked
back once!

------
walshemj
Don't agree with there arguments about proportional fonts for coding though

------
nine_k
I tried many programming fonts, and nothing so far was able to surpass the
ergonomics of DejaVu Sans Mono.

------
alexeiz
Beautiful writing, ugly font.

